# 1993 altima radio problems



## mikeandsylvia (Jul 27, 2006)

The audio system on my 1993 altima is draining the battery when in the off position. I have removed the fuse that supports the audio system and the battery drainage problem goes away.

Any ideas on what would be causing this drain. Note prior to this problem the radio started acting up. Sometimes it would come on and other times nada.

Please respond at your earliest convenience.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

Does the radio appear to switch off properly?
Check the sides and the back of the radio for excessive heat, it could be a problem with the audio output IC or the main voltage regulator (in the radio) as they are sometimes fead from the permanent live feed.

Jim


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

ok what does this system include??
amps and radio??
and who wired it in


----------



## mikeandsylvia (Jul 27, 2006)

theubergeek,

1993 factory installed system including radio, cd and tape deck. 

Radio does not work even with the audio fuse installed. However with the fuse left in the circuit, the battery will drain completely within three weeks. This is why I have the audio fuse removed.

Help would be appreciated with this strange problem.

Mike


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

mikeandsylvia said:


> theubergeek,
> 
> 1993 factory installed system including radio, cd and tape deck.
> 
> ...


ok so u have a aftermarket sub / amp


----------

